

Google Study Confirms All of Our Suspicions About Online Ads - Varcht
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/google-study-online-ads_55b62f61e4b0a13f9d18ff15

======
paulhauggis
Says huffingtonpost, which not only has ads plastered all over this very
article, makes money through the ads on their website.

